# states line, san francisco



## 8465 (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone know anything about the States Line that operated out of San Francisco on Pacific routes....?? they had some good looking white painted vessels but i think went out of business in the late 70's or 80's. ( i last saw one in HK in about '79)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

David, here's a quick rundown on the States Line:

Charles Dant, a Portland, Oregon businessman founded the States Steamship Company (States Line) in 1927. He had been running the Columbia Pacific Steamhip Co.(Oregon-Oriental Line), operating United States Shipping Board (USSB) ships for the Government and when the Government removed itself from the shipping business, he purchased thirteen of the ships and formed the new company to operate them, mainly on transpacific routes to the Philippines, China, Hong Kong and Japan from Portland, Oregon and, later, other North Pacific ports.
Government mail subsidies to China and the Philippines kept the company afloat.
There was a short, unsuccessful attempt at a passenger service in the thirties with three chartered United Fruit ships. The company barely survived the depression, chartering rather than owning many of their ships, and at the entry of the United States into the War, the company's owned ships were still the remnants of the the obsolescent WWI freighter fleet with which it had begun.
The war decimated the fleet and it was slowly rebuilt to about ten ships, mainly Liberties, Victories and C3s, by 1950, chartered tonnage again bringing it up to strength.
Korea and Vietnam brought profits and the company bought thirteen modern C4 mariners in the late fifties and sixties. Four RoRo C7s of almost 700' were delivered in the mid seventies.
Foreign competition, lateness in realizing the container revolution, inadequate subsidies and the general lack of Government contracts after the Vietnamese War hurt the company and it was declared bankrupt in December 1978.

Throughout the thirties the company logo, seen on the flag and funnel, was an American Indian good luck symbol, similar to the Nazi swastika. This caused problems and the symbol was changed around 1940. A stylized seahorse in the shape of an "S" was used for the last two decades of the company's life.
A chartered UF passenger cargo ship with the swastika funnel:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/30194/cat/500/ppuser/1106
A really great picture of a States Steamship RoRo with the seahorse symbol: later ships were registered in San Francisco:
http://www.gdbiw.com/image_gallery/...&sct=3&src=0366_c_MA-279&title=Maine_Underway

The company had never a larged fleet: the vast majority of the ships were named after American States. The Dant family controlled the company for its entire existence and a few ships were named after family members.

Not to be confused with another American shipping company, the States Marine Corp., which, besides its regular fleet, managed the nuclear fueled 'Savannah' for the US Government.

Bruce C


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi David.First ship I was assigned to witness cargo load and secure was a 
States Line vessel in San Diego 1973...nuclear power plant stuff for Japan...
someone managed to roll one heavy lift onto its side so i was there to see that
handled and finish up the ship. Great looking ships but very "heavy" on deck.
To the American shipping scene the were as distinctive and handsome ships
as Blue Funnel were to UK. Can look up stuff for you if you specify. Snowy.


----------



## cmakin (Apr 20, 2007)

Saw this old thread. I sailed as a cadet on two States Lines vessels, a Colorado Class break bulk (MONTANA) and one of the RoRos (MAINE). I was onboard the MONTANA when the company went bankrupt and we were seized in Manila, but after a couple of weeks the lien was transferred to the COLORADO that just entered port. A year later, I sailed on another of the RoRos, but by this time it was being operated by Lykes Lines.

I have a few photos, but here is one of the COLORADO entering the Manila anchorage during December of 1978. We left a day later. I apologize for the quality. . .


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

How is a picture uploaded to this sight?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

TheNavigator said:


> How is a picture uploaded to this sight?


To up load photo in to forum go to advance click on paperclip icon and follow the instructions make sure its the right size


----------



## Robert Sciba (Nov 25, 2020)

cmakin said:


> Saw this old thread. I sailed as a cadet on two States Lines vessels, a Colorado Class break bulk (MONTANA) and one of the RoRos (MAINE). I was onboard the MONTANA when the company went bankrupt and we were seized in Manila, but after a couple of weeks the lien was transferred to the COLORADO that just entered port. A year later, I sailed on another of the RoRos, but by this time it was being operated by Lykes Lines.
> 
> I have a few photos, but here is one of the COLORADO entering the Manila anchorage during December of 1978. We left a day later. I apologize for the quality. . .


I was the Purser on Montana when bankruptcy came while in the PI, on Mindanao.
I also made the maiden voyage on Montana which was very eventful.
Great company.


----------



## Breakbulker (Jun 23, 2021)

Robert Sciba said:


> I was the Purser on Montana when bankruptcy came while in the PI, on Mindanao.
> I also made the maiden voyage on Montana which was very eventful.
> Great company.


My dad was a freight manager for states lines met “old man dant” a couple of times. My dad would take me aboard the ships down at pier 80 to watch them load and off load. The RoRos were a really big deal!


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

My father, John Lewett, sailed as master on States Lines ships until it’s bankruptcy. I’d really like to connect with anyone who knew him. I was just a kid but I used to run around every part of those ships.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

@Wallace Slough


----------



## dusty.bilges (Jan 2, 2022)

8465 said:


> anyone know anything about the States Line that operated out of San Francisco on Pacific routes....?? they had some good looking white painted vessels but i think went out of business in the late 70's or 80's. ( i last saw one in HK in about '79)


May 7 to July 10, 1974 I was an AB on the Colorado. Sailed out of the SUP Honolulu Office.


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

dusty.bilges said:


> May 7 to July 10, 1974 I was an AB on the Colorado. Sailed out of the SUP Honolulu Office.


My father sailed as skipper on States Line, from about 1968 until their bankruptcy. I remember the Colorado and the Ohio. You might have seen me as a little kid running all over the ship, when in port in SF, in places I didn’t belong. Crew thought it was funny and kept an eye on me. Was pretty hard on my dad and the family when States went under. He later sailed with Lykes out of the gulf.


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

3/m, 2/m berth's Arizona - Waterman acquired the vessel and renamed it George Walton was mate on last voyages - To Leningrad December 1979 then to the breakers in Kaohsiung.


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

cmakin said:


> Saw this old thread. I sailed as a cadet on two States Lines vessels, a Colorado Class break bulk (MONTANA) and one of the RoRos (MAINE). I was onboard the MONTANA when the company went bankrupt and we were seized in Manila, but after a couple of weeks the lien was transferred to the COLORADO that just entered port. A year later, I sailed on another of the RoRos, but by this time it was being operated by Lykes Lines.
> 
> I have a few photos, but here is one of the COLORADO entering the Manila anchorage during December of 1978. We left a day later. I apologize for the quality. . .


Hi, Do you remember sailing with my father, Capt. John Lewett? He was sailing as skipper or maybe Chief Mate. After States went bankrupt, he sailed on Lykes RoRos ou of the Gulf.


----------



## Roger1507 (11 mo ago)

8465 said:


> anyone know anything about the States Line that operated out of San Francisco on Pacific routes....?? they had some good looking white painted vessels but i think went out of business in the late 70's or 80's. ( i last saw one in HK in about '79)


Yes! The company took pride in maintaining their ships; well, at least the one I was on. While entering various ports, I was aware of how many ships looked like rust boats; including United Stares lines. After so many years, I can’t remember the name of the vessel that I traveled on, but I boarded the ship in July or August of 1971 in San Francisco, bound for Vietnam. There were three other passengers besides myself with a known destination somewhere in the Far East; specifically Taiwan and Thailand. It was very casual on board. We were allowed to visit the pilot and engine room at our leisure; except when approaching port and in-port operations. Interesting talks with the Officers and listening to fantastic stories from crew members while playing chess in the lower deck in the evenings. We sailed to Japan, Naha, Okinawa, Hong Kong, Vietnam and then to Thailand before the ship’s turn around for its home port. While going up the river to Saigon, explosive charges were tossed into the water in case of possible VC frogman were present. What a way of a welcome to Vietnam.


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

Roger1507 said:


> Yes! The company took pride in maintaining their ships; well, at least the one I was on. While entering various ports, I was aware of how many ships looked like rust boats; including United Stares lines. After so many years, I can’t remember the name of the vessel that I traveled on, but I boarded the ship in July or August of 1971 in San Francisco, bound for Vietnam. There were three other passengers besides myself with a known destination somewhere in the Far East; specifically Taiwan and Thailand. It was very casual on board. We were allowed to visit the pilot and engine room at our leisure; except when approaching port and in-port operations. Interesting talks with the Officers and listening to fantastic stories from crew members while playing chess in the lower deck in the evenings. We sailed to Japan, Naha, Okinawa, Hong Kong, Vietnam and then to Thailand before the ship’s turn around for its home port. While going up the river to Saigon, explosive charges were tossed into the water in case of possible VC frogman were present. What a way of a welcome to Vietnam.


My father was a skipper on those States Lines ships to Vietnam and ports throughout southeast asia. Heard lots of stories - many years after the fact - of those runs up the river to Saigon usually accompanied by patrol boats as they were carrying munitions. He said if a rocket was fired at the ship, the crew's salary doubled for hazard pay. If you sailed with my father you'd remember him - he was quite an interesting fellow and treated people well and with respect. He was a big on traditional Irish music (eg Chieftains), played it in his office and stateroom, and Chinese ports he was complimented on his appreciation for "traditional chinese music".


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kris lewett said:


> My father was a skipper on those States Lines ships to Vietnam and ports throughout southeast asia. Heard lots of stories - many years after the fact - of those runs up the river to Saigon usually accompanied by patrol boats as they were carrying munitions. He said if a rocket was fired at the ship, the crew's salary doubled for hazard pay. If you sailed with my father you'd remember him - he was quite an interesting fellow and treated people well and with respect. He was a big on traditional Irish music (eg Chieftains), played it in his office and stateroom, and Chinese ports he was complimented on his appreciation for "traditional chinese music".


upon entering the -war- zone our base pay was doubled. Think it was the MM Dant - Walter Day, master. *****ing about Shell oil getting the first pilot, then Sea Land (?) #2 before us. Sea Land took a rocket through the stbd side. A happy day for Day. Gun Ships blasted the jungle to mulch.


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

cmakin said:


> Saw this old thread. I sailed as a cadet on two States Lines vessels, a Colorado Class break bulk (MONTANA) and one of the RoRos (MAINE). I was onboard the MONTANA when the company went bankrupt and we were seized in Manila, but after a couple of weeks the lien was transferred to the COLORADO that just entered port. A year later, I sailed on another of the RoRos, but by this time it was being operated by Lykes Lines.
> 
> I have a few photos, but here is one of the COLORADO entering the Manila anchorage during December of 1978. We left a day later. I apologize for the quality. . .


HI you must've known John Lewett - my father. he was a skipper on the Colorado and sailed on Lykes RoRos affter State Lines went under?

-Kris Lewett


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kris lewett said:


> HI you must've known John Lewett - my father. he was a skipper on the Colorado and sailed on Lykes RoRos affter State Lines went under?
> 
> -Kris Lewett


I shipped off the board in Portland. Do not recall this name. During the -down turn- 197? - 1980 I shipped off the board Houston. One and only permanent berth was Lykes. Retired 1995, last vessel was Sea Land Reliance - 2/m, c/m, 2/m.


----------



## JAN BROWN (9 mo ago)

Kris lewett said:


> My father, John Lewett, sailed as master on States Lines ships until it’s bankruptcy. I’d really like to connect with anyone who knew him. I was just a kid but I used to run around every part of those ships.


Kris Lewett, my father, Alfred (Al) Brown, also sailed as master on States Lines ships. He died at sea in 1973. I think your father may have officiated the sea burial. Your father and my father knew each other and I think lived in the same town at the time. Would love to connect with you!


----------



## Kris lewett (Dec 24, 2021)

JAN BROWN said:


> Kris Lewett, my father, Alfred (Al) Brown, also sailed as master on States Lines ships. He died at sea in 1973. I think your father may have officiated the sea burial. Your father and my father knew each other and I think lived in the same town at the time. Would love to connect with you!


Hello Jan, I remember your father's name and I remember once visiting your house - I don't remember if I met you. . . but my memories are vague - I was pretty young. 
My father buried your father at sea. Your father's passing away affected him deeply, and my mother. My dad died in 2001, but my mom is still alive (and I saw her this Easter weekend). I'd love to connect too and exchange info. Where do you live? I live in San Francisco.


----------



## JAN BROWN (9 mo ago)

Kris lewett said:


> Hello Jan, I remember your father's name and I remember once visiting your house - I don't remember if I met you. . . but my memories are vague - I was pretty young.
> My father buried your father at sea. Your father's passing away affected him deeply, and my mother. My dad died in 2001, but my mom is still alive (and I saw her this Easter weekend). I'd love to connect too and exchange info. Where do you live? I live in San Francisco.


Kris, so happy we connected! I am so sorry to hear of your dad’s passing. I’m in Foster City. I would love to get together. [email protected]


----------



## JAN BROWN (9 mo ago)

Kris Lewett, just reaching out again regarding your father and my father sailing for States Line. Would love to connect with you. I'll also send you a PM through your profile on this group. Hope to hear from you! Jan




Kris lewett said:


> My father, John Lewett, sailed as master on States Lines ships until it’s bankruptcy. I’d really like to connect with anyone who knew him. I was just a kid but I used to run around every part of those ships.


----------

